# Carribean Trip



## Mrs Hopeful (Sep 1, 2006)

You know me by now and my insane sense of humour so thought I would start a thread for the trip to caribbean as so many of you fancy it.

So this is whats on offer so far.

28 days at the Bahia Principe Hotel in the Domican just for the clomid chicks.  All the staff are dominican angel who take pride in treating wqoment like princesses.  Every day you find a basket of fruit at your door and the maid always leaves towel   with fresh rose petals on your bed ahhh.  From the balcony of the amazing suite you can see the diamond dust beach and crystal clear water. 

Cmon girls what else is on this fantasy island.

Mrs H xxx


----------



## Mrs Hopeful (Sep 1, 2006)

Sorry girls my spelling gone a bit   with all the excitement but you get the idea. xxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

OOOOOOOOhhh - I like the sound of this holiday destination!

How about our own dedicated sun cream attendant.....complete with six pack stomach and dazzling pearly whites??  

When's the flight?!!   

S
xx


----------



## sammylou2 (Sep 7, 2006)

OOOhh and he could be your personal massues too.....!!

What about a choice of fancy cocktails (alcohol free if you choose) with little umbrella's, crushed ice and cherries.... yummy

AND   all inclusive scrummie food from all over the world - you can see what my mind is always on  

Sam xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Mrs H....Me and DH stayed at this hotel in Oct 99..its wonderful we ahd one of our best holidays ever there!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

count me in, could do with a holiday!


----------



## Mrs Hopeful (Sep 1, 2006)

Hey Kerry B 

we wnet in 2005 for our honeymoon and your so right it was FAB.

Xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

We might even go back next year, planning a nice Caribbean holiday in April/May! Will work on DH!

xx


----------



## Mrs Hopeful (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi Superstar84,

You are so right we are thinking of Bali next year and decided if I'm not pregnant by Xmas then we should book it and no doubt i will catch on  .

Thats sods law for you though.

Mrs H xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Right lets all book fabulous holidays and hope we all get PG before hand!


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Mrs Hopeful said:


> Hi Superstar84,
> 
> You are so right we are thinking of Bali next year and decided if I'm not pregnant by Xmas then we should book it and no doubt i will catch on .
> 
> ...


Mrs H, just wanted to say I highly recommend Bali, and Virgin do certain hotels as 3 weeks for the price of 2. I must say though I'd steer well clear of Kuta as it's full of people trying to rip you off and con you (the Aussie's Benidorm!) and is very touristy. Places like Sanur and Nusa Dua arevery relaxing (like going on a 3 week spa break!) and romantic, but with lots of bars and restaurants. Hope you can go and get pg whilst you're there! 

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Mrs Hopeful (Sep 1, 2006)

Thanks Rosie,

I will bear all that info in mind and I never thought about getting pregnant when I'm there.  It will prob be the right time when I'm all relaxed and not concentrating on getting pg.  I'll have a look at virgin thanks

Sendin you some bubbles for that xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Hey Mrs H

I went to Bali for my honeymoon four years ago and went to 3 different resorts....Ubud, Nsu Dua and Lombok

I would thoroughly recommend The Chedi in Ubud - it was set up in the mountains with a pool overloooking the valley...petal flowers left on pillow at night and AMAZING food etc etc

Personally if you're going to Nsu Dua - DON'T stay in the Melia (it's part of a chain of hotels) - we did coz it was 5 star and we were doing the whole luxury thing for our honeymoon - but it was far from 5 star, rooms were rank in fact, and the hotel was like 'Butlins' in the sun with annoying aqua aerobic sessions in the pool every couple of hours and LOUD fitness reps holding court!! (def NOT my cup of tea) bingo and caberet nights etc.

And like Rosie says - avoid Kuta - far too commercialised not 'real' Bali.

Happy booking 

S
xx


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Mrs Hopeful, thank you for the bubbles. I'm going to send some to you too as good luck. It certainly is a very relaxing place and I can't imagine a more romantic place to fall pg in. I was hoping I would when we were there last year, but needless to say it didn't happen. Better luck for you I hope!  

B3ndy, I haven't stayed in Ubud but I would love to as it's very tranquil and green. That hotel sounds lovely. We went to a beach called Wonderland I think it was, and what started off as absolute heaven quickly turned into absolute hell - jam packed in like sardines and pushy people trying to sell you stuff ALL the time and awful Euro-crap pop/ dance music really loud. Awful! We wish we'd stayed on the beach at our hotel where nobody bothered us and it was pure tranquility. I reckon when you're in Bali you want to feel like you're in Bali - not Butlins! Nice to meet another lover of Bali! 

God, I could really do with a holiday now with all this holiday talk!  

Rosie. xxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi Rosie

That's exactly what I hated about Nsu Dua - but I found Ubud the 'real' Bali...afterall - like you say - that's what you're going there for. When we went to lombok too it was a bit of a disappointment - we were taken on a small boat to a 'desert island' but we were so   when we got there, coz it was COVERED in rubbish...and coral which had been blasted out of the water, it was such a shame. I did love my experience of Bali in Ubud, but I don't know if I'd go back there again.

I know what you mean about wanting to go on hols.....i've been looking at stuff today for next Summer.


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi B3endy. So was it quite touristy in Nusa Dua then? I imagined it to be like Sanur where we go which is very tranquil with truly lovely, genuine people. However, at the other end of the beach to where we stay I think it's a little 'hassley' with people wanting you to buy stuff ALL the time. There are some beautiful and very Balinese restaurants there set in gardens which makes you know you're in Bali. More like Ubud but in a beach resort. 

Last year we were coming back from a boat trip and saw an Indonesian boat dumping a load of rubbish in the sea. Our boat men rang the coastal police as they take it very seriously, but it's still so awful to see that happen when it ruins the sealife and coral reefs. We went on a 3 day trip to Komodo Island and on the way back didn't realise our plane stopped at Lombok, so we were stood there trying to find a taxi to our hotel when luckily someone who knew Bali told us we were on the wrong island!!!!    I  must say I never really fancied Lombok, but last time we went to Java and that was fantastic too. I must admit I love Indonesia and want to go back to Bali and visit Sulawesi and Sumatra next time. I'm even learning Indonesian!

I'm getting holiday sick!!! (Is there any such thing) I was hoping to get a teletext job early next year, but the business is too busy so it may be summer before we can go. That's the downside of working for yourself! Where have you been looking at for next year? I can't even look because I want to book!


----------

